#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-28
<mizuno_ss> !
<yao_ziyuan> i'm a chinese. i have a question for japanese people: why does japanese still use chinese characters?
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mizuno> こんばんは
<mizuno> splitしてるっぽい
<mizuno> hitoさんがぼっちみたい
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> あら
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<Okutan> よろしくお願いいたします
<mizuno> ping > hito_jp
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110628
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> pong.
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかあるでしょうか
<jkbys> 上流サーバは独身生活を取り戻したのでそろそろやります
<mizuno> 短い結婚生活でしたね……
<jkbys> 誤解を招くようなことを…
<mizuno> イヒ
<mizuno> 名古屋の申し込みは完了ですね
<mizuno> 引き続き、村田さんにイベントページの作成をお願いしたいです
<hito_jp> 京都用のカンファレンスパックは申し込み済みということでいいでしょうか？
<jkbys> 京都のカンファレンスパック、申し込んだんですが
<jkbys> 昨日になって、Natty CDの申し込みはフォームからしろっていうズレた返事がきました
<hito_jp> が？
<mizuno> ΩΩ Ω <
<jkbys> 欲しいのはCDのセットじゃなくてカンファレンスパックだって返事したけど、まだ応答なし
<nobuto> mizuno: イベントページ作ります。
<mizuno> いつも申し込みから10日かからず来るから、今月中に申し込みfixできれば間に合うはず
<nobuto> （のでアクションアイテム行きで。
<hito_jp> 最悪間に合わなそうな場合は来週あたり考えましょうかねぇ。
<jkbys> それで
<mizuno> 最悪間に合わなかったら、MのCDを配ることに
<hito_jp> 最悪その場で焼けばと思わなくもないです。natty出たばっかりってわけでもないですし。
<mizuno> ここで間に合わなかった場合、その後名古屋向けどうするって話も。名古屋と広島じゃあ配りきれないだろうなあとか。まあ来週考えましょう……
<jkbys> じゃあ議題のほうへ
<hito_jp> ちーむれぽーとー（ドラえもん声で
<jkbys> 6月分チームレポート
<jkbys> OSC北海道
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese LoCo TeamとしてのRe-approval
<jkbys> [ ] 他には？
<hito_jp> CD配った枚数を！
<hito_jp> 概算でいいので。< OSC北海道
<jkbys> 他にはなさげでしょうか
<mizuno> 全種あわせて200くらいかな……
<hito_jp> 6月発売の雑誌記事をteam名義で書いた人ー？
<mizuno> いつものReportだけ……かな？
<hito_jp> まあ連載ものはスルーで良いとして……
<nobuto> 投稿はやっておきます、のでアクションアイテムでお願いします。
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<jkbys> なさげーなら終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<mizuno> はい
<mizuno> wiki.ubuntu.com、なんか調子わるい……
<nobuto> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> じゃあ7日後ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> ネタないときは「ない」って反応してほしいなぁと思ってみた。> ミーティングで主に話す人
<mizuno> はいー
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110628
<Lemuel> clear
<Lemuel> yao_ziyuan: As we all know, Japanese originated from Chinese. So ...
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-29
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-30
<Spreet> 妊娠してるの。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-07-03
<genjix> u suck!
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-26
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<yusukesanta> こんばんはです。
<yusukesanta> おじゃまします。
<hito_jp> 議事録まかせたって言っていいです？ > みずのさん
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mizuno> おおう、準備してねえ
<mizuno> ちょっとまってね
<hito_jp> ありがとうございます。すんませんのう（頭痛で倒れている）
<naruhiko> こんばんは。たまには覗いてみます（おそるおそる
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120626
<mizuno> すみません、チームレポートアイテム足せてねえっす
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> ではアクションアイテムから
<jkbys> フォーラムのルール文書へのリンクをフォーラムトップページに記述(jkbys)  やりました
<hito_jp> アナウンスでなんか宣言したほうがいいですかね
<jkbys> フォーラムのルール文書に対するACL設定(jkbys)  たぶんできてると思うので、編集できるかどうか試してみてください
<jkbys> どうだろう
<mizuno> 編集できますね。ってできるアカウントで試しちゃだめか
<hito_jp> えーと、編集できる人とできない人の期待はどんな感じでしょう。
<jkbys> いや、それも確認してほしかった
<mizuno> 誰が編集できるの？
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/ForumModeratorsGroup
<jkbys> ここに書いてある人
<jkbys> このページは俺しか編集できないはずだけどどうだろう
<mizuno> 不可になってる
<hito_jp> Immutable Page に見えるので小林さんおんりーなのは真だと思います
<jkbys> じゃあこのページは大丈夫そうだ
<hito_jp> これを踏まえて、
<hito_jp> chonanさんにhttps://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/ForumSubRuleswo
<hito_jp> う。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/ForumSubRulesを
<hito_jp> 編集しようと試みて頂ければ実験完了、と。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/forum/HowToPost もですね
<chonan> Immutable Page ですので、意図した通りっぽいですね
<chonan> HowToPost も Immutable Page です。
<hito_jp> OKぽいですね。ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> 戻った
<jkbys> 実験してもらえましたか
<hito_jp> 意図通りに動いている模様です
<jkbys> じゃあアナウンスすべきかどうかか
<hito_jp> chonanさんには編集できず、https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/ForumModeratorsGroupの自分とか水野さんには編集可能でした。
<jkbys> 珍しくバッチリじゃないか
<hito_jp> フォーラムのサブルールを追加しました、絶対のルールじゃないけど一読してください、というレベルで書けばいいかなぁと思いました。
<mizuno> どうかしたんですか、小林さん!
<jkbys> 穴運酢あたりに角野が飯井かな
<mizuno> 井伊んじゃな烏賊
<hito_jp> あと書くとしたら、いつぐらいから着手していたかとかかなぁ。うかつにルール足しました、って書くと「オレのことか！」とか事実無根の逆恨みされて自宅にSWAT呼ばれたりしそう。
<jkbys> 何それ楽しそう
<mizuno> そんな奴ぁ……いそうだw
<jkbys> hitoさんが頭痛なおったら書いてもらうってのがいいかな
<mizuno> じゃ、それで
<hito_jp> 着手できるのいつかなぁorz
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> あとはチームレポートか
<hito_jp> 明日はtopicsがあって明後日はjp.archiveの次世代の打ち合わせがあってとかなんで最短で金曜日になります。ご了承ください……orz
<jkbys> まぁむりのない感じで いつも無理してそうだけど
<mizuno> 無理をするなと無理を言い
<jkbys> とりあえず未提出は忘れて6月かな?
<mizuno> 6月の活動はOSC北海道すね
<chonan> フォーラムのサブルールは、 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120424 に原案登場ですね。
<jkbys> 北海道参加、うぶまが8、入門きっと、うぶんちゅ
<jkbys> あたりが頭に浮かんだ
<hito_jp> いやたぶんもっと昔からあるんです……
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/ForumSubRules?action=info
<chonan> アクションアイテムに入ったのは相当前からっぽい
<mizuno> うぶんちゅはチームレポートなのかという
<hito_jp> 4コマに登場してるぜーと
<mizuno> それかw
<hito_jp> 書くならチームレポート。
<jkbys> サブルール1年半ごしか
<hito_jp> 作ったときには問題が起きてて「今はやめよう」して、時間をおいて更新してやっぱり問題が起きてて……と繰り返した結果、一年半越しの熟成になりました……。
<jkbys> 最近は平和だから出せるということですね
<hito_jp> そういうことにしたい！
<jkbys> チームレポートはそんなとこ?
<chonan> あーでも平和だからっていうのはありますよね
<hito_jp> 水野さんの自著が忘れられているような7月なような
<mizuno> そんなとこで
<jkbys> 水野さんの著書＝入門きっとじゃ?
<hito_jp> orz
<hito_jp> ぷすんぷすんぷしゅーしていたようです
<Henrich> きっと入門
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys>     OSC Kansai@Kyoto のセミナーのお題(Mocchi)
<jkbys>     OSC Tokyo/Fall の参加申し込みがはじまります
<jkbys>     [ ] 例年どおり参加するでよい？
<jkbys> セミナーのお題はきまったのかな
<mizuno> 坂本さんどうでしょうか？
<jkbys> いなくね
<mizuno> ヤロウしばく
<jkbys> きっと心の中で決まってる
<hito_jp> 不在の場合はなんか適切なものを事務局に伝えてしまって縛りプレイにするという対策が。
<mizuno> じゃあ俺がすげー無茶ぶりタイトル考えて勝手に事務局に伝えておきます
<mizuno> オラワクワクしてきたぞー
<jkbys> 東京は参加でいいんかな
<chonan> 高度なプレイするなあ、坂本さん。
<mizuno> 基本的に不参加はないですよね
<jkbys> 不参加はなさそうだ
<jkbys> 柴田さんが行けるって言ってた気がするし
<hito_jp> 最悪土曜日オンリーになってよければ大丈夫そうな気がします
<mizuno> 私も行く予定なんですが、直前に炎上したりするとアレ
<jkbys> rm -rf / するとかか
<mizuno> それ今のUbuntuじゃ動かなくね？
<jkbys> そうなん?
<mizuno> やってみてよ
<Henrich> coreutilsの制限すな
<jkbys> へぇー
<mizuno> で、今叩いて小林さんが落ちたりしたら笑えるんだけど
<jkbys> 面白いけど後で後悔するからやらないわ
<jkbys> じゃあ申し込み?
<mizuno> 申し込みで
<jkbys> だれが?
<mizuno> これはhitoさんに任せちゃっていいのかな
<mizuno> あるいは柴田さん
<mizuno> ……柴田さんでいいか
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで
<jkbys> Remix ISO(Localized CD image tools側?)固有のバグ
<jkbys>     https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?id=13446&p=2
<jkbys>     特定の光学ドライブと組み合わせると起動不能に陥る？
<jkbys>         詳細な条件不明。
<jkbys>         [ ] どうやって追い詰めよう？
<hito_jp> 問題を起こすドライブを確保して再現テストして普遍性を確認しないとしょーじきよくわかりません。
<jkbys> 特定のドライブと特定のメディアの組み合わせで起こるんだとすると、どうしたらいいのか分からない
<hito_jp> ただしbugs.lpはまだ見てないのでなんか既知情報あるかもしんない
<jkbys> どの程度の発生率なんだろう
<hito_jp> 特定のメディアがトリガかどうかは良くわかりませんが、踏む環境だと100%再現ぽいです。
<mizuno> 手元で再現しないからなあ……
<jkbys> 同じドライブで付録DVDだといけたっぽい書き込みがあった気がした
<hito_jp> で、焼く内容が本家（非localized）だと問題ないぽいので、再現するかどうかチェック→一切手を触れずにlocalizedだけ通す→そのISOで再現テストする、でとりあえず妥当性が担保できる
<hito_jp> そこまでたどり着けばsyslinuxなのかcasperなのかそれ以外なのかとかもきっと追い詰められる。気がする。
<mizuno> genisoimageで作り直すと問題ないのかねー
<jkbys> 内部的にgenisoimageで作ってるから同じじゃないだろうか
<hito_jp> gfxがアレで日本語文字列だそうとすると固まるとかいろいろ推定はありえるけど、なんで付録DVDだとうまくいくねん、というのがよくわかんない。
<mizuno> でも、付録DVDって仮想マシンイメージファイル足してgenisoimageで固め直しただけじゃないっけ
<hito_jp> 付録DVDってsyslinuxに手を入れたりしてます？
<jkbys> なにも手を入れてないです
<jkbys> ディレクトリ作ってvhdを入れただけ
<hito_jp> 再現環境を確保してgenisoimageしなおすのがshortest pathっぽいですね
<jkbys> 書いてあるドライブを入手するか
<mizuno> どうなんでせう
<jkbys> こういうときに予算を使えばええんや!
<mizuno> じゃあ、そうしてみます？
<hito_jp> ええんや、と思ったんだけどもう売ってない件
<mizuno> …… orz
<jkbys> まじか
<chonan> せつないですね
<hito_jp> おお!?　http://www.sofmap.com/product_detail/exec/_/sku=41289487/-/gid=UD02050501
<mizuno> じゃあ、店頭にあるドライブを端から買ってみましょう(ぉ
<yusukesanta> これ持ってますよ。
<yusukesanta> 問題あるのですか？
<jkbys> ΩΩΩ
<mizuno> 神 降 臨
<hito_jp> http://used.dospara.co.jp/sale/detail.php?serialno=81250000018996
<hito_jp> god(notいくやさん) knows.
<hito_jp> とりあえずsofmapのやつをチーム予算で買ってみて試して負けるかどうかを……
<jkbys> 誰が試しますか
<hito_jp> もしくはyusukesantaさんすんません、12.04のremix isoを起動してみてくださいという……
<yusukesanta> 付属のやつですか
<yusukesanta> それをインストールしましたが問題ありませんでしたよ。
<chonan> Japanese Team の Web からのやつが負けるんじゃなかったでしたっけ?
<mizuno> 雑誌付録じゃなくて、isoをダウンロードして焼いてみて、コケるかどうかを
<mizuno> Japanese RemixのISOすね
<yusukesanta> それってリリースされた日のやつですよね。
<yusukesanta> なら問題なく出来ましたよ。
<mizuno> ΩΩΩ <
<hito_jp> 問題が発散したなぁ。
<jkbys> メディアはCD-Rを使われましたか?
<jkbys> DVD-Rとかだと発生しないとかあるかもしれない
<hito_jp> OK、だれかフォーラムの記述を「もう誰も信じない」モードで見て条件を枝きりするんだ！
<yusukesanta> 百円ショップのCD-RWだったと思います
<mizuno> 暗号の解読は専門外で(ぉ
<jkbys> なるほど、ありがとうございます
<jkbys> きっとマザーとメディアとドライブの条件を揃えないとクリアできない系なんだよ
<hito_jp> USBドライブからだと行けるつーことはなんかマザーのSATAと組み合わせないと系とか発散要因には事欠きませんねこれ……
<hito_jp> CD-RWってどっちのピックアップで読むんでしたっけ。
<hito_jp> 実装依存くさい……。うーん。CD-Rだとダメケースは否定しきれてない気がしてきた。
<hito_jp> そして問題のドライブのうち、パイオニアのはCD系ピックアップが選択的に壊れるステキドライブとしてリコールがかかっていたようなうっすらとした記憶。
<mizuno> さしあたって、どうしましょうか……
<hito_jp> 結論案：とりあえず小林さんポチって試して
<mizuno> じゃ、とりあえずそれで
<jkbys> やってみるか
<mocchi> 遅くなりましてすみません
<hito_jp> いずれにせよ貴重な情報ありがとうございます。> yusukesantaさん
<jkbys> どっちを買おうか
<yusukesanta> お役に立てて光栄です。
<mizuno> 安い方
<jkbys> どすぱらのほうか
<yusukesanta> 貸しましょうか？
<yusukesanta> 発送料は私が持ちますよ・
<mizuno> 送料で買えちゃう予感
<jkbys> いやぁ、やりとりの送料だけで価格超えるレベルになりそうなので
<jkbys> お気持ちだけで、ありがとうございます
<yusukesanta> わかりました。
<hito_jp> どすぱらの方はリコール品踏んでカオス化するおそれがあるのでやめましょう
<jkbys> じゃあソフマップのパイオニア?
<hito_jp> sofmapのがLGじゃ
<mizuno> LGじゃないすか
<hito_jp> パイオニアの例のドライブはやばい。たぶん。
<jkbys> ほんまや
<jkbys> GH22NS40BL
<mizuno> じゃあ購入おねがいしますということで
<hito_jp> あー送料もったいないからなんかついでに買うもの決めましょう
<jkbys> 議題おわりかな
<mizuno> へい
<jkbys> OH
<jkbys> なんかカウものありますか
<yusukesanta> お聞きしたいことがあるのですがよろしいですか。
<mizuno> ビデオカメラ
<hito_jp> USBメモリでも確保しておけばいいと思うんだ。稟議通すならビデオカメラ。
<jkbys> これだってのURLはってください
<mizuno> なんか一緒に買わないとだめなの？
<hito_jp> 3000円超えないと
<hito_jp> 送料がとてももったいない
<kazken3> HANDYCAM?
<hito_jp> それぐらいなら小林さんちに一旦USBメモリとして送りつけて、OSCブース用USBメモリ（備品）を確保したほうが
<hito_jp> http://www.sofmap.com/product_detail/exec/_/sku=11702455/-/gid=PL06090100
<hito_jp> これを例のドライブとあわせて3000円になるように確保しておいて頂ければ
<hito_jp> あとはUbuntuシール貼ってブース部品にする。幸いストラップホールついてるので。
<hito_jp> ということでいかがでしょう。>投票権ありな人
<jkbys> じゃあ何個か買っておきましょうか
<mizuno> いいと思うですよ
<jkbys> http://www.sofmap.com/product_detail/exec/_/sku=11461161/-/gid=AW10170000 動画撮影カメラはこういうのじゃだめなの
<mizuno> これデジカメでは……
<jkbys> 動画撮影って書いてあるからいいのかなと
<mizuno> デジカメの動画モードは、連続撮影時間に上限があったりするのでちょっと怖いす
<hito_jp> たいていのデジカメは29分59秒で止まります
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> 応酬がどうとかいうやつか
<kazken3> あと、動画容量の上限。
<hito_jp> あと、たいていのデジカメは動画撮影するとバッテリー駆動時間の方が先に尽きます。
<jkbys> まぁカメラはまた今度で
<mizuno> http://www.sofmap.com/product_detail/exec/_/sku=41281043/-/gid=UD13160400 このへんならまだアレというか
<hito_jp> てなあたりで次回決めてyusukesantaさんの質問に答えるんだみんな。
<jkbys> yusukesantaさんが聞きたいことがあると言っていたので菊しかない
<kazken3> SANYO（涙
<mizuno> Eye-Fiついてるからリーダーにぴったり
<mizuno> 次回も火曜日でいいですか？
<yusukesanta> 関係ない話なのですがいいですか
<yusukesanta> ubuntuコミュニティへの寄付は終了したのですか？
<jkbys> 関係ない話でもないような
<yusukesanta> 英語ページにアクセスできないんです。
<hito_jp> はい。> 火曜日
<chonan> 火曜日了解です
<jkbys> はい>火
<hito_jp> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<yusukesanta> あれ、日本語ページからではあくせすできなかったんですがね。
<yusukesanta> どうもありがとうございます。
<jkbys> リンク間違ってるに違いない
<jkbys> すいません
<yusukesanta> わかりました。ありがとうございます。
<chonan> 地味に貴重な報告だった気が。
<mizuno> では 7/3 で
<hito_jp> いつものようにリンク先が知らない間に変わっているパターン
<jkbys> 次回3日ってことで。お疲れさまでした
<kazken3> もう7月か。。。
<jkbys> あっという間に12月になりますね
<yusukesanta> インストールではなくて起動できれば問題ないのですよね。
<hito_jp> 大丈夫ですよ、10月の壁があります！
<yusukesanta> ならもう一度試してみます。
<hito_jp> はい、起動できればOKです。
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120626
<yusukesanta> 了解しました。
<hito_jp> できればCD-Rで試していただいて、どんなハードウェアかが分かるとひじょうに助かります。
<yusukesanta> ハードウェアとは？
<yusukesanta> PCのマザーやHDDのことですか？
<hito_jp> はい、マザーがわかるととてもうれしいです。
<yusukesanta> ではあとでそちらのツイッターに詳細を書いておきます。
<yusukesanta> 明日になりますが
<mizuno> 坂本さん、念のためタイトル聞いておきます……
<mocchi> 実はまだ。すみません。。。
<hito_jp> タイトル「実はまだ。すみません。。。」
<mizuno> 了解です
<chonan> wktk
<mizuno> 議事録投げはchonanさんいいですか？
<mocchi> 次回には決めておきます・・・。
<mizuno> 次回って来月ですが
<mocchi> 今月中に決めてMLに投げます。
<chonan> 議事録投げ了解ですが、FIXですか?
<mizuno> 直しました
<hito_jp> lgfm.
<chonan> 私としては気になるところはありませんが、こんなあたりで大丈夫でしょうか
<mizuno> ではお願いします
<chonan> 了解しました
<yusukesanta> それでは自分は失礼させていただきます。
<chonan> おつかれさまでしたー
<mizuno> ではよい子はおねむの時間です
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-27
<GLaTOPS-20> ЪЙЁ ЪЙЪЩ ЮЮБЙЁ ЪХЩЙШ
<GLaTOPS-20> Ъ Й Ж Й Д Ж Д
<purintai> 日本語でおｋ
<GLaTOPS-20> Й Х Ы Ф № Г Щ Я Ю Й Ё
<purintai> here is channel of japanese
<GLaTOPS-20> oh, I see. I'm trying.
<GLaTOPS-20> Й Ё Ё Ё Ё Ё
<purintai> 何を試していたんだろう
<purintai> 日本語を入力したかったのか？
<RSA> ですかね
<purintai> キリル文字のようだけど、単語としての意味はなさそう
<RSA> うーん、なんでしょう。
<purintai> 日本人は
<purintai> かな打ちではなくローマ字があるから英配列のままキーボードを使えるけど
<purintai> 向こうの人達は大変そうね
<purintai> 中国とかも・・・
<RSA> なんとなくわかるかも・・・。
<RSA> それにしても、最近VLCの細かいアップデートが多いですね
<purintai> ぼくIRCサーバとProxyくらいにしかUbuntu使ってないのでよくわからない(・∀・)
<RSA> そかそか
<RSA> 国内でメインOSをUbuntuというかLinuxにしてる人ってどのぐらいの割合なんだろう(俺含めて)
<RSA> リソースを探すたび、新しい記事のほうが年々少なくなっていく。
<purintai> メインOSってのはメールチェックやブラウジングなど普段使う用途ってこと？
<RSA> はい
<purintai> そやねー、僕は最新のPCゲームするからWindows一択だなー
<purintai> Linux使うのは、あくまでLinux上で動く無料で便利なソフトがあるから
<purintai> Linux上で動かしたほうがラクだから
<purintai> って感じかね
<purintai> Windowsはやっぱり不安定だし
<RSA> 俺はそうですね
<RSA> 開発業務がメインなので、無料のツールがいっぱいあるLinuxに軍配がいきました
<RSA> 開発環境を現場のものに限りなく近づけるのが一番大きいけど。
<purintai> まあ
<purintai> 日本の人だとやっぱり、Microsoft Office動かないんですか？とか
<purintai> そういう人が多いんじゃないですかね
<purintai> あとOSって何？
<purintai> LinuxってWindowsで動くの？
<RSA> ですね
<purintai> みたいな
<RSA> うんうん
<purintai> なんだかんだWindowsは優秀な面（それが囲い込みによるものだとしても）があると思うので
<purintai> 僕はメインはWindowsですね
<RSA> なるほど
<purintai> というかLinuxじゃBattlefield3とか動かないでしょ　ってのが・・・
<RSA> 確かにｗ
<RSA> ゲームを捨てる覚悟じゃないとメインOSをLinuxにはできないですねｗ
<purintai> ええ。
<iwaim_> 長い間「不安定なWindowsクライアント」というのをみたことないなー
<purintai> 不安定の要因として
<purintai> アップデートすると10分に1度フルスクリーンモードを解除して再起動を要求するポップアップが出る　とか
<purintai> 1MB程度のパッチを当てただけで再起動を求められるとか
<iwaim_> それを「不安定」という感覚はなかった。
<purintai> インストーラの最後のチェックを外し忘れただけで再起動するとか
<RSA> 長らく感じていなかった感覚だそれ。
<purintai> それに比べたらLinuxは
<purintai> サービス停止してアップデートしてサービス開始するだけでいいので
<purintai> 他のものに影響しないのでよいですね
<iwaim_> それを「不安定」という感覚を共有できる人は少ないと思いますよ。
<purintai> 本当ですか
<RSA> わかります
<RSA> Winに慣れすぎてってことでしょうね。
<iwaim_> 再起動したらええやん、としか。
<RSA> それが当たり前になっているんでしょう。
<purintai> ゲームしてたらライブラリのバグで突然青画面になるとか
<purintai> そんなところでサーバなんて立てられないっす
<iwaim_> それは、さっきpurintaiさんが言っていた話と全然違いますよね？
<iwaim_> ＞ゲームしてたらライブラリのバグで突然青画面になるとか
<purintai> 違うけどまあ他に立ち上がってるサービス巻き込むってところは同じです
<iwaim_> 全然違うよ。
<purintai> じゃあ、僕の感覚からすると同じですね
<purintai> 再起動要求は避けられない青画面がやってくるような気分
<iwaim_> 再起動が困るタイミングでアップデートなんかしちゃう人の自業自得じゃないかなー
<purintai> 僕の中の安定は、「ほっときゃいい」
<iwaim_> Ubuntuでもkernel周りだと再起動しないとダメなのはかわらん。
<purintai> 僕にとっては、そっちの感覚の方がよくわからないかな？
<umttumt> こんにちは！
<purintai> 今のところ、ubuntuで再起動を求められたことはないです
<iwaim_> Ubuntuって、ほっといたら*安全なまま*セキュリティアップデートなどがされましたっけ？
<purintai> さあ？
<RSA> 12.04にしてからは1回だけですね、再起動を求められたのって。それもカーネルアップデートですが。
<RSA> 設定でそういうふうにもできますよ。
<purintai> 僕は前述の通り、ハードなWindowsユーザーでもハードなLinuxユーザでもないので
<purintai> よくわかりませぬ。
<iwaim_> よくわかってない人がよくわからないまま「Windowstte
<iwaim_> よくわかってない人がよくわからないまま「Windowsって不安定だよね」と言っているだけか。
<RSA> まあWindowsユーザと喧嘩する気はさらさらないので。
<purintai> ええ。
<RSA> 穏やかに行きましょう。
<purintai> なんか、原理主義者に絡まれたのか？ｗ
<RSA> ちょっとこわいっすねｗ
<purintai> 僕は道具を道具として使っているにすぎませんので
<purintai> 再起動を要求してくる道具は、不便だなあと
<purintai> めんどくさいなあ、と
<purintai> 思っているにすぎません。
<RSA> 実際再起動の際って、瞬時電圧がガッときますからね
<iwaim_> そこは理解できるけど、それと「不安定」は違うと私は思うだけです。
<RSA> できれば回数は減らしたいものです。
<purintai> じゃあ、言葉の定義の錯誤ですかね
<RSA> 俺もそう思います。
<purintai> 遅れましたがこんにちは＞umなんとかさん
<purintai> すみませんrとnがくっついてるように見えてよく見えませんでした
<purintai> umttumtさんですね
<RSA> はじめまして、皆さん。挨拶が遅れました。
<umttumt> はじめまして！
<umttumt> purintai: こんにちは！
<purintai> 僕の不安定の定義が違うとするならば
<purintai> 改めるために、iwaimさんの不安定の定義をご教授願いたいものです
<purintai> 恐らく、僕の方が間違っていますので。
<iwaim_> そんな面倒なことはする気がないので間違っていると思うなら調べて
<iwaim_> がんばってください。
<purintai> 面倒なくせに人の主張にはケチつけてくるのか・・・
<RSA> だったら最初から喧嘩売るなよとは思うが。
<purintai> 暇な人ですね・・・
<purintai> iwaimさんのスタイルはわかりました。ご回答ありがとうございます。
<purintai> とりあえず、ここにもLinuxが普及しない理由の一つが見えた気がします。
<RSA> はい。
<purintai> まあ僕はもう使ってるんですけどね
<RSA> Linuxで優れている点のひとつとして、仮想環境のパフォーマンスがいいことかな。
<purintai> なるほど
<RSA> CPU、メモリ、Ethernet
<RSA> 負担のかかりかたがやっぱり違います
<purintai> あと、変な初期設定項目が少ないぶん
<purintai> VMware上でいじるのもWindows Serverより主観的に楽だった気がします
<RSA> うんうん
<RSA> ただ
<RSA> LinuxをメインOSにしてしまうと
<RSA> LibreOfficeで作ったパワポがＭＳパワポと表示互換できるかどうかの心配が残りますｗ
<purintai> うへへ
<RSA> ExcelとWordは大丈夫になってきましたが
<RSA> パワポだけはどうも未だ・・・ｗ
<RSA> だもんで、作るドキュメントは全部Excelで作ってますｗ
<purintai> あとは一度きりしかないですが
<purintai> とあるソフト(perlで書かれている)の挙動がどうにも気に入らなくて
<purintai> 手書きで修正して思う通りに動かせるようにできるのもLinuxならでは、ですかね
<purintai> どちらかと言うとこちらはオープンソースならでは、か
<RSA> ああ、WinだとActivePerlやらApacheデーモンがたまに事故起こしてましたっけ・・・。
<purintai> やっぱちょっとずれてるな。
<RSA> むむ
<RSA> すみません、それはよく言われますｗ
<purintai> いや、ずれてるってのは僕ねw
<RSA> いえいえ
<RSA> XAMPP入れると
<RSA> Apacheのデーモンを手動で再起動するときにうまく起きてくれないんですよ
<purintai> ほー
<RSA> そのPerlがブラウザアプリかどうかはわからないですが
<RSA> WinでWEB開発環境をキッチリ整えるのは至難の業だったと記憶しています。
<RSA> 私php書きなんですが
<RSA> 使える使えない関数でOSごとに差が開きますね。
<purintai> 僕も1週間だけxampp(php)+winxp+eclipseでやりましたけど
<purintai> その時は特に問題なかったですね
<purintai> apache手動で再起動はしませんでしたが
<RSA> ファイル関数やディレクトリ関数で一部制限があります＞php
<purintai> なるほど
<purintai> その後xamppなしでlinux上にampやろうとして色々試行錯誤して
<purintai> 1週間くらいでやって
<purintai> 今度wisa環境が上手く行かず困ってる
<purintai> win server + iis + sql server + asp.net
<purintai> まだまだ勉強中の身です
<RSA> ｉｉｓか
<RSA> さわったことないなあ・・・。
<purintai> 多分、分かる人はちょいちょいって行くんでしょうけど
<purintai> なにぶんどしろーとなもんで・・・
<RSA> iisはApacheのリライトルール
<RSA> とか使えないですからね
<purintai> 社内にわかる人もおらず1人で挑戦してる
<RSA> 大分環境が変わると思いますよ
<purintai> 探し方が悪いのもあるとおもいますが
<purintai> apacheやらphpやらmysqlやらは
<purintai> ほんとGoogle検索すると何かしら情報があるので助かりますね
<purintai> IISやSQL ServerやASP.NETは情報量だけいっても少なすぎるし、MSが用意している情報もいつの間にか消えてたり不完全だったりで
<purintai> 調べていると自分が何を探しているのか訳がわからなくなってきます
<RSA> ああ、なんかわかりますそれ。
<purintai> そこも、利用ユーザーが多いならではの利点ですかね＞lamp
<RSA> でしょうね
<RSA> 最悪外国語でのリソースは必ず転がってますしね。
<purintai> こっちは、ちょっと変わったことしようとすると英語で検索するしか
<purintai> stackoverflowとかに案外正解転がってるのでそこはありがたい
<RSA> ところで、LAMPからWISAに乗り換えたきっかけって何かおありなんですか？
<purintai> 社長の気まぐれ
<RSA> ふむふむ
<RSA> 俺だったら最後までLAMPで押し通してるところだな・・・ｗ
<RSA> わがんねー＞＜っつってｗ
<purintai> 新人なんですよ、僕
<RSA> プロがわがんねーっつったらダメなんだけどｗ
<RSA> 今年なりたてですか？
<purintai> ちなみに会社も設立1年未満で。
<RSA> 若い。
<purintai> 社員も社長と僕含め3人
<RSA> いいなあ
<purintai> そしてもーひとりの人は月頭にどっかの助っ人に行ってしまった
<RSA> あらら
<purintai> 趣味でPythonのプログラミングやってた位の下地しかないので
<purintai> 何もかも挑戦です
<RSA> (関係ないんですが、2chのIRCに出入りしていらっしゃいます？同じ名前のひとをあるチャンネルで知っているので。)
<purintai> ええ。
<purintai> 同じ人です。
<RSA> やっぱりか。
<RSA> LAMPしかわからんですが
<RSA> LAMPはまだまだ伸びしろがありますよｗ
<purintai> 社長に言っときますｗ
<RSA> ＷＩＳＡのほうが確かにオープンソースと比べては堅牢で安全かもしれませんが
<RSA> コストパフォーマンス重視するならLAMPをおすすめしますｗ
<RSA> 人件費とかもねｗ
<purintai> とりあえず、一ヶ月ASP.NETやった印象としては
<purintai> コードを書く必要がない
<RSA> それは便利だ！
<purintai> ってのと、既存のパーツの組み合わせの範囲で収まるのであれば、非常に手軽
<purintai> 既存のパーツはそれなりに豊富で
<purintai> それだけでそれなりに手抜きができる
<purintai> が、
<RSA> 魅力的・・・。
<purintai> 既存外のパーツや挙動をしようとすると
<purintai> 一気にコードを書く必要が出たり
<purintai> そこがすごい手間・・・
<RSA> 用途用途でフレームワークみたいなものがあれば結構ラクかもしれないですね。
<purintai> なので、1人ASP.NETのプロフェッショナルな人さえいれば、そういうところを全部投げて
<purintai> あとは素人レベルのプログラマーでもゴリゴリ人海戦術でやるなら
<purintai> 人件費は抑えられるのかなーという印象
<RSA> なるほど。
<purintai> LAMPだと全部が全部ほぼコードでしょうし
<RSA> ですねｗ
<RSA> 覚えるものは多いですが、何でも作れますよｗ
<RSA> 1週間でマスターできるphpフレームワークがありまして
<purintai> ほー
<RSA> CodeIgniterっていうんですけど。
<RSA> オープンソース含めちゃいますが、これのいいところは学習コストと開発時間が大幅に短縮できるところ。
<purintai> あとでしらべてみます
<RSA> http://codeigniter.jp/user_guide_ja/toc.html
<RSA> セキュアな問題も、ネイティブソースで対応する必要がなくなるので、設計も大分ラクになりますよ
<RSA> ただエンジニアやるのであれば、一度だけでもいいのでコード・コンフィグ漬けになっておくことをおすすめしますｗ
<RSA> 覚えればあとはスイスイでっせ
<purintai> なるほど
<purintai> ちょうど帰社時間なので
<purintai> 家に戻ってから読むことにします
<RSA> お疲れ様でした
<purintai> ありがとうございます
<purintai> 帰宅したので読んでみまっす
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-30
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-07-01
<umttumt> こんにちは！東京は雨ですか・
#ubuntu-jp 2013-06-25
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 小林さん待ち？
<mocchi> ３人でミーティングって成立しましたっけ？
<hito_jp> やまねさんおるしくろまぼさんおるやん
<hito_jp> 小林さんの呼び出しには成功してるはずなので、たぶん今仰向けのいつもの体制に切り替えてるんだと思いますです、はい。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> 仰向けになるのに時間がかかってしまいました
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 水野さんはまだ外ってことでいいです？
<mizuno> いま帰宅したばっかりで、とりあえず繋いだ感じです
<hito_jp> じゃあ議事録の送信をお願いするとして……
<hito_jp> ねむいので坂本さん（さかもっちーじゃない状態で）議事録お願いします
<mocchi> 了解です
<mocchi> ≠さかもっちー
<mocchi> 議事録は準備OKです
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130625
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 小林さんがreapproveのための動きをしてたぐらいかなあと
<jkbys> たぶん7月のミーティングでReApproveされるたぶん
<jkbys> 2年後は早めに動くようにしたほうがよさそう
<hito_jp> 7月にミーティングあればいいですよね……
<jkbys> なんかログには数ヶ月やってないように見えた
<hito_jp> なのでLPに登録してねって書いてあったよーな気がする……
<jkbys> でも返事はAgendaに登録しろなんだよな
<hito_jp> カオスだ……
<jkbys> まぁ7月にダメだったらまた考えるってことで
<hito_jp> ですねー
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> ちがうわ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> ちがうわ
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> これだ
<jkbys> なんかあるかな
<hito_jp> 自分はないです（
<jkbys> なさそうだ
<hito_jp> （ていうか他の人もあるのかないのか言ってくれると早いと思うのです）
<jkbys> OSC京都の準備
<jkbys>     [ ] 講演者を決める
<jkbys> これは柴田さんで決定だっけ
<hito_jp> そのはず
<jkbys> OSCで他になんかあるかな
<mizuno> 事務局にまだ言ってなかった
<mizuno> あとでメールしておきます
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<mizuno> 北海道はまだ申し込みしてないです。これもあとで
<jkbys> 今週末あたりにオキナワに荷物を発送するというミッションがあった
<mizuno> それアクションアイテムでお願いします
<jkbys> いれといてください
<mocchi> mizuno_as: 了解 >  アクションアイテムに追加
<jkbys> そんなとこかな
<jkbys> Ubuntu JP LoCo Re-approval はさっき話した
<jkbys> 議題おわり
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> あとはMLの退会希望がそろそろ涙目なんですがどうしましょう（雑談
<jkbys> 止めてくださいねって書くのも雑音になるかなと思ってなにも投げずに退会処理してたんだけどどうなんだろう
<hito_jp> 見てるとイライラする人がたくさんいると思うので、最悪一時的にfull moderationにしてせき止めてから対応かもとかいう
<hito_jp> ええ、見てもらえないのは間違いないので。
<jkbys> いつまで続くのかワクワクしてる奇特な人もいそうだ
<ItSANgo> え
<hito_jp> あと二人ぐらい退会希望な人があらわれたらフィルタしたほうがよさそうです。わくわくしないとは言いませんが！
<jkbys>  ＿人人人人人人人人人人人人人＿
<jkbys> ＞　空前の公開停止依頼ブーム　＜
<jkbys>  ï¿£Y^Y^Y^Y^Y^Y^Y^Y^Y^Y^Y^Y^Yï¿£
<mocchi> ちょw
<jkbys> じゃあ2人つづいたら一旦全メールせき止めのうえ吟味ってことで
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりだ
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> 水野さんとかどうでしょ
<mizuno> えーっと
<mizuno> 7/2?
<jkbys> ですね
<mizuno> 日本にはいますが、時間に間に合うかはわかりまペン!
<jkbys> 分からないならしょうがない
<mizuno> まあ、不在なら不在ですすめてください……
<jkbys> じゃあ7/2ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> おつかれさまです
<mocchi> jkbys: ちょっと確認したいんですが「2年後は早めに動くようにしたほうがよさそう」なのは、expiredしてるからで合ってます？
<hito_jp> 日本語で構成されてるはずなのに意味が取れないペン……。
<hito_jp> 「expireするよりも前に動きましょう」という話なのはexpiredしてるからで合ってます？　という構造になってるペン……？
<jkbys> 期限が来てexpireしてしまったので早く動いてexpireするまえにre-approveしてもらうべきだねって意味で言った
<mocchi> hito_jp, jkbys: わかりました。
<mocchi> hito_jp: 「7月にミーティングあればいいですね...
<mocchi> あ、途中だ。。。
<mocchi> hito_jp:「7月にミーティングあればいいですね...」の「ミーティング」は、LoCo Councilのミーティングのことで合ってますか？
<hito_jp> y
<mocchi> hito-jp: ありがとうございます
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130625
<mocchi> 議事録の確認をお願いします。
<mizuno> いやまて荷物の発送は小林さんだ
<mocchi> mizuno: らじゃ
<mocchi> mizuno: よさげでしたら議事録の送信をお願いします。
#ubuntu-jp 2014-06-24
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi_> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<Henrich_______> こんばんは。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140624
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 北海道はもう書いてあるし他になさそうかな
<jkbys> OSC京都
<jkbys> [ ] セミナーは誰がやる？
<mizuno> どうしましょう
<mizuno> 可能性があるのがhitoさんと長南さんだけかなーという感じですが
<chonan> 私が本線でしょうか
<mizuno> と、期待していたりはします
<chonan> 何話すと喜ばれるんでしょう...
<mizuno> とりあえず、今すぐに決められないなら、タイトルだけでも適当になんかでっちあげて、事務局に連絡しようと思うんですが、それはどうでしょう？
<mizuno> 調整中のままプログラム公開されるのはちょっとアレなので
<chonan> 講師: 長南、テーマ: 何か適当なものでとりあえずということにしますか
<mizuno> 「Ubuntuなひととき」とか、どうとでも取れる仮タイトルでどうかな、と
<chonan> NetBSDメソッドでしたっけか
<mizuno> ぉぅぃぇ
<chonan> Ubuntuメソッドで何か亜種が期待される展開な気がします...
<mizuno> ぶっちゃけ、プログラムに書かれてる内容が当日変わったり、講師が変わったりしても大した問題じゃないんですよ
<mizuno> 「未定」のまま公開されちゃうのがいやなので、なんかかっこだけはつけておきたいのが目的ですね
<chonan> でも、今何も思いつかないので、「Ubuntuなひととき」にしますか(安易)
<mizuno> とりあえず仮タイトルってことで、事務局には言っておきます
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<mocchi_> わたしはありません
<mizuno> 特にないです
<chonan> 自分は特にないです
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<mocchi_> はい
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> では7/1ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> もうメンバーの事情的に、OSCに定期的に参加するのは無理かねえ
<Henrich_______> お疲れ様でした。
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140624
<chonan> メンバーの(主に本業の)負荷のかかり方に依存しそうですね
<mizuno> 東京、京都は基本的に出るというスタンスだったけど、無条件に参加ってのはきびしいのかもしれんすね
<chonan> いろいろ考えないといけませんね
<chonan> 坂本さんにとりあえずリッチになってもらうとか(まて
<mocchi_> 鬼が笑いますな。。。
<chonan> 経済環境が好転すればきっと登壇できるよねっ!
<mocchi_> そしたら本業で同じ穴の狢になりそうな気がする
<chonan> スキルフルな方(chonan除く)は稼働上がる展開が個々最近続いてますし
<mocchi_> それはそうとchnanさん、議事録の送信などお願いします。
<chonan> 送信承ります。
<mocchi_> s/chnan/chonan/
<mocchi_> よろしくお願いします。
<chonan> 個々最近LTSの紹介やらインストールやらといった話題がたくさん放出したので、活用例的なものがセミナー向けに良いのかな...
<mizuno> 京都はリリースの谷間なので
<mizuno> リリースの話じゃなくて、活用的なことというか
<mizuno> 何をしゃべってもいいと思います
<chonan> 何かひねり出してみたいと思います
<chonan> 水野さんには書籍の著者ということでドヤ顔していただくとして。
<mizuno> あい
#ubuntu-jp 2014-06-25
<Marfy_> hello
<piraxx> bye
#ubuntu-jp 2015-06-24
<takaaki> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2015-06-25
<sennn> 大家好 :)
<sennn> 沒人嗎?
<sennn> :(
<fujisan_> Ubuntu
<takaaki> お早うございます
#ubuntu-jp 2016-06-27
<aaa_> aaa
#ubuntu-jp 2017-06-26
<hosen> hi
<hosen> anyone here?
#ubuntu-jp 2020-06-24
<valox> snapcraftで公開すると、ubuntuのubuntuソフトウェアに・・・出てくるの？snapcraft storeだけですか？
<valox> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/my-snap-is-not-listed-in-ubuntu-software/15943
<valox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store-desktop/+bug/1867153
<valox> 出る方針らしい・・・。
<valox> 仕様が・・・あいまいだ・・・。
<valox> 人気のあるタグだと出てこないかもしれないねぇ。
<valox> 今、Androidアプリ作ってて、ある程度成果が出た、今作ってるのは来月中には完成、もう1本作ったら、Androidやめて、
<valox> デスクトップアプリをC++で作る方針なんだけど
<valox> GtkmmでLinuxで行くか、MFCかUWPでWindowsで行くか悩んでる。
<valox> ストアが有利な方になるだろうけど・・・これじゃ・・・どっちもどっちだな。
<valox> ドライバにも興味があるからLinux有利なんだけど・・・。
<valox> もうちょっと考えるわ・・・。また。
